# Metal Lily Pipes



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have both the inflow/outflow ada pipes on my 60p. I like them, I bought them instead of the glass ones because they were cheaper, wouldn't break, and I think they look nice. The inflow is easy to clean, you can pull off the bottom screen. The outflow is alright, it has quite the bend on the end so it has a really powerful flow. So powerful that i had to get a valve to restrict the flow. But I'm happy with them, much better than the stock fluval ones that I was using before.


----------



## snoopy65 (Dec 23, 2008)

With the chance of sounding a bit slow....what are these? I have not bought anything new for my tanks in over 2 years and am really out of the loop on most things. However, my husband is a pipefitter by trade AND we have an aluminum pipe business that is strictly 1/12" - 2" diameter aluminum pipe right now, but if this is an item we can manufacture and distribute at a lower cost than people are paying now, I will be happy to order ssmaller diameter for my husband to work with and see what we can do.....sorry for hijacking and will start a new thread if this is a problem.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

snoopy65 said:


> With the chance of sounding a bit slow....what are these? I have not bought anything new for my tanks in over 2 years and am really out of the loop on most things. However, my husband is a pipefitter by trade AND we have an aluminum pipe business that is strictly 1/12" - 2" diameter aluminum pipe right now, but if this is an item we can manufacture and distribute at a lower cost than people are paying now, I will be happy to order ssmaller diameter for my husband to work with and see what we can do.....sorry for hijacking and will start a new thread if this is a problem.



You can see them here.


----------



## snoopy65 (Dec 23, 2008)

thank you


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll probably get a set of them and try them out. I broke the intake of the cheap non-ADA lily pipes last night (granted I was doing something rather stupid ) so I'm looking for a replacement that's easier to clean and more durable. I don't think they look _quite_ as nice as the glass ones, but they have kind of a polished modern appeal to them.


----------

